# Re-lighten darkened shoe?



## darck (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a pair of chestnut-colored calf skin shoes that got quite a bit darker after I treated them with a leather balm conditioner (as if they got slightly "wet" from the leather balm). Is it possible to somehow re-lighten them? E.g. by using saddle soap or something similar? I would really like to get them back to the color they had before


----------



## assassino (Mar 29, 2006)

Great new thread; I'm anxiously waiting for advice.

Darck, if I may, I'd like to add the following: can anybody tell me how I might SAFELY 'strip' shoes of their colour? To explain: I made a complete mess several years ago of a pair of light tan Branchini loafers; I smothered them with black, brown and green shoe-polishes - don't ask! - in a misguided effort to 'antique' them. There must be a way, safely, of restoring them to their 'natural' state, and starting again.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Tony, you missed the fun: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=48377

If you're really serious about going back to the natural state of the leather, mix some bleach and water, grab your nuts, and soak. SF threads were lost to the crash, but dearly departed sysdoc got some impressive results.

Tom


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I had limied success with the following (low risk) routine:

I strpped all wax with alchocol (vodka would work). THis also took care of some color buildup. Then I hit the shoe with saadle soap. That ligtened it even more, but not to the original tan color. I noticed some uneven spots or really light color. Since alchocol dries the leather, I applied light colored cream (Meltonia #6). This lightened the shoe somewhat, not as much as I wanted, but my intent was not to completely remove all color - which may be dangerous. The shoes are in good condition now - mainly because I took the safe path and did not expose them to cleaning agents for long time, and applied cream right away.

If you want lighter color, and have enough intestinal fortitude for it, keep alchocol/bleach on them for longer time.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

www.themilitaryhorse.org There is a very serious leather cleaner solution of castille soap, ammonia and water. I have misplaced the proportions, but the folks there have the recipe ( and lots of fascinating old field manuals regarding leather care.) I won't garantee use or safety on fine dress shoes, but I have stripped old, grime covered period saddles to nearly new condition. Nearly black saddles came out tan. You will need to immediately recondition any leather so treated.


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

A product called Afta can be used to remove some oils from leather. Instructions on the can. It is somewhat like older style cleaning fluid - may be the same. Anyway, follow up with conditioner. I've not had any darkening problems with the Allen Edmonds conditioner product.


----------



## assassino (Mar 29, 2006)

Tom, Kav, Charley and Hreljan, thank you. I never cease to be amazed by members' learning.


----------



## darck (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for all great suggestions! I've armed myself with a bottle of 40% Absolut Vodka, saddle soap, and some recently bought light tan shoe cream. I figure that if it doesn't work at least I have the vodka 

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

darck said:


> Thanks for all great suggestions! I've armed myself with a bottle of 40% Absolut Vodka, saddle soap, and some recently bought light tan shoe cream. I figure that if it doesn't work at least I have the vodka
> 
> We'll see how it goes.


Absolut may be to good for this, this is not a Berluti shoe shine session after all. Cheaper alchocol gives better results (at least financially).

Seriously, good luck with the procedure.


----------



## darck (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok, I've rubbed them with Absolut (which didn't seem to make *that* much of a difference, but maybe I was just a little bit too ... financially minded ) and I've gone over them twice with saddle soap. They now start to look much better! The saddle soap really made a difference. Most of my wax polish is removed (there are a few very small spots left) and the darkened color is starting to vanish. I noticed that some color came out from the cloth I used for the saddle soap as I rinsed it afterwards. I'm now letting the shoes dry for a while to see if I need to beat them once more with saddle soap...

Again, thanks for all your suggestions! My shoes are getting a new life


----------



## darck (Sep 1, 2005)

After going over them a few more times with Absolut I managed to remove all of the darkened color and the shoes got their original light chestnut color! Wonderful! In fact, I didn't manage to get all of the darker color off at first, and I intentionally left some of it around which gives a very nice antique effect. They are now much nicer than they were when I got them 

I've just given them a good shine and will proudly wear them tomorrow. Thanks for all your great help! This hade made me a pair of shoes richer


----------



## tiger02 (Dec 12, 2004)

Well done darck, now it's time for pics!


----------

